# Finally, Photos of My Kitties



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are some older pictures of my cats.

This is moma Boots. She is a real sweetheart. She came to us pregnant and in need of a c-section. We love her dearly.










Here is her first born. Her name is Sarah. She started out being a little feisty. But has softened up with time. We are the best of buddies.










Last, but not least, is the late Miss Patches. She is the adorable one. And has the most beautiful purr I have ever heard.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

My apologizes, I would try to reduce the size of the photos, but there is no editing.


----------



## Kath72366 (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful mama and kittens. I don't think I've ever seen kittens that color.


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

All three are just beautiful. The little ones are going to be gorgeous when they get bigger.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh they are all so sweet. I'll bet Boots is a good mommy!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

Kath72366 said:


> Beautiful mama and kittens. I don't think I've ever seen kittens that color.


We believe that papa cat was either white or yellow in color.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

hrlw817 said:


> All three are just beautiful. The little ones are going to be gorgeous when they get bigger.


Those are older photos. Sarah is fully grown now. She's my little buddy. And Patches is in heaven waiting on her family.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

DebS said:


> Oh they are all so sweet. I'll bet Boots is a good mommy!


Yes, she is a good mommy. Thank you.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Torties are so cool. Too bad about Miss Patches. She has lots of company though, I can name quite a few....  I'm glad your kittens had a good mama. That makes a world of difference.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

eldercat said:


> Torties are so cool. Too bad about Miss Patches. She has lots of company though, I can name quite a few....  I'm glad your kittens had a good mama. That makes a world of difference.


I didn't know that they were called tortoise. Thank you for sharing that with me.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Torties is short for tortoise-shell. It's such an interesting colorway, that mottled look, so variable. I've had several in my life, and they were always special. But when I look back, all the cats were special!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I can't see the pic of Boots, but Sarah and Miss Patches are adorable. I'm sorry that you lost Patches, but glad to hear that Sarah's your best buddy!


----------

